# VCT RPM settings?



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

I have a 92 SE with a VCT problem. After speaking to a mechanic friend of mine he suggested to me to get a MSD RPM Activated window switch to control the VCT without grounding it or the costly repair cost. My question is, does anyone know what the activation and deactivation rpm's are for the VCT? It is an auto.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll see if I can get an answer for you...


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

cneary812 said:


> *I have a 92 SE with a VCT problem. After speaking to a mechanic friend of mine he suggested to me to get a MSD RPM Activated window switch to control the VCT without grounding it or the costly repair cost. My question is, does anyone know what the activation and deactivation rpm's are for the VCT? It is an auto.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris *


 This could get technical, I can give you a little insite. The VCT's run off the ECM, they usually have more to do with the load than the RPMs and it is a automatic procedure. If your trying to overide them you could end up with engine damage or have a lot of other problems. If you have bad VCTs they will have to be replaced.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

yes I know that is the plan to have them rebuilt but it costs money to do that. I will probabally wait a little while and do it the right way. I was planning on doing that soon but wanted a way to hold me over unitl then. The MSD seemed like a logical way to try, but that is why I posted this question. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

I don't know if the VTC problem is self correcting or not but mine seems to have corrected itself, strange but true.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

cool!


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Your best bet is to replace them, not rebuild them. If you can't afford to replace them (it is a $7-900 job I believe) then I suggest you ground them. This will get rid of the 'tick'. Those VTCs are yet ANOTHER reason why I very much dislike the VE30DE engine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

but I heard that grounding them out might be bad for the engine, is this true?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *but I heard that grounding them out might be bad for the engine, is this true? *


No, not if they are just ticking, which is the common problem with them. I'm not sure how it could be bad for the engine. I know it's pretty annoying if you don't, though...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

ok but will this also improve my gas mileage some as well? will it affect the performance at all?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *ok but will this also improve my gas mileage some as well? will it affect the performance at all? *


I don't know about gas mileage, but a good place to find out would be www.maxima.org

I do know that the performance will not be as good as if you did a full VTC replacement. If you have the money, go ahead and replace the VTCs. Do a SEARCH of the archives on the org and see what you dig up. There is a lot of useful info there. Just don't go asking questions about it... they'll tell you to SEARCH and likely won't answer. Good luck.


----------



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

got 212k on my 92se no vtc tick at all but instead bad injectors and no power


----------

